# Frozen film



## nealjpage (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, so the local Fred Meyer had a closeout on 36 frame rolls of Kodak Ektachrome 100.  I bought 7 old-dated (by a few days) rolls for $3.50 each.  _Anyways..._I put the film in the freezer to keep it stabil, but I'm not sure on the proceedure for thawing it.  Is it like thawing meat, like I have to put it in the fridge over night before use?  Can I pull it from the freezer and leave it on the counter for a few hours before use?  Can I stick the frozen roll right in my camera and go to town?  Waddya think?


----------



## Boltthrower (Jan 23, 2007)

I always let film warm up by placing it on the counter overnight 


but this is from Kodaks site

*Storage and Handling*

 Load and unload film in subdued light.
 Store unexposed film at 13°C (55°F ) or lower, in the original sealed package. To avoid moisture condensation on film that has been refrigerated, allow the film to warm up to room temperature before opening the package. Process film as soon as possible after exposure.
 Protect processed film from strong light, and store them in a cool dry place. For more information on storing transparencies, see KODAK Publication No. E-30, _Storage and Care of KODAK Photographic MaterialsBefore and After Processing._


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jan 23, 2007)

On the counter overnight, or failing that in your shirt pocket for an hour or two. Don't try to use it frozen, and don't take it out of its container until it is thawed (condensation could ruin it).


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 3, 2007)

and Kodak should know.. right ?  

Oh boy.. I am not trying to start an issue over this.. but I want to mentnion something that I have been doing for a lot of years.


I shoot frozen film all the time.. hundreds of rolls, thousands even!

Only because I live in the Arctic !

I have taken film out of the freezer and put it directlly into the camera ..only because I had no choice.. and it worked perfectly..

I have done it the other way also taken frozen film and plopped it rgith into the developer.. gorgeous results.. 

Storing film.. Kodak says  store in freezer after exposure.. latent image may keep for up to one year.! ha ha ha ha! I made a huge mistake.

I lost 4 rolls of film   that were not stored properly.. 5 years later..

this roll was developed.

http://majikimaje.com/AapaNAakaweb.JPG


Just because Kodak says something.. ( and their advice is great) but it doesn't mean it is set in stone so to speak.

I have had to open frozen color paper and throw it into the developer many many times.. take frozen film or paper and use it immedately and process it immedately or 5 years later.. wow.. ! hmmm?

do so at your own risk.. I live in a very dry enviroment. it might be different for someone living in a damp enviorment!

but I do it all the time for decades!  It takes less than 1/2 hour for that film to defrost.. @ room temp! or in your shirt pocket.. 

don't be afraid to "test" the limits of your "trade" and just because someone says something.. PROVE IT.. yourself first !

then you know! then YOU can decide.! I have never had a problem and I have gone both ways with film and paper


----------

